
StackOverflow Clone - mayank0255
https://github.com/Mayank0255/StackOverflowClone
======
mayank0255
Main Language: Node.js, React.js, MySQL Any additional libraries or overhead:
None Single line description: Created a clone of Stack overflow on a MERN
stack Progress to completion: It's completed but requires some better code
distribution Detailed description: This project as the name suggests is a
clone of stackoverflow but in a completely different tech stack as the
original one is built in C#, Microsoft SQL Server, .NET

Kindly take a look at it and the readme.md file consists of everything
including demo video and images

------
gus_massa
Why not another name? With this name you will get a nastygram as soon as it
becomes slightly popular.

